# Nanea Thread/Photos (new resort)



## DeniseM

Please post your Nanea photos in this thread.

Please post discussions/questions/comments about Nanea, and the HomeOptions program SOMEWHERE ELSE.  

*Here is a thread for* *DISCUSSIONS*.

_*Feel free to label your photos with captions, but let's not let this thread get over-run with text._


----------



## DeniseM

*Permanent green belt between WKORV-N and WKORVNN*






*Resort Model*


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## DeniseM




----------



## triangulum33

The kids were laughing at one of the cranes lifting a porta-potty way into the air, but I didnt get a shot.

[broken links removed at OP's request]


----------



## gregb

triangulum33 said:


> The kids were laughing at one of the cranes lifting a porta-potty way into the air, but I didnt get a shot.



I wanted to get a shot too, but was too slow.  The caption was going to be, "To match the kitchenettes, they are installing prefab toilets at Nanea!" 

PS.  Thanks Denise for moving my photos here.


----------



## gregb

Here is the shot.  Delivering the "prefab" toilet.


----------



## SMHarman

Thanks to tacopizzabob for the information in the following 10 posts. 

Resort map






Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

20 page sales brochure. (back page image missing)

Welcome
















Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

Amenities and activities











Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

Site map and key











Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

Lobby











Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

1 bed











Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

2 Bed 











Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

3 Bed











Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

Villa inventory 











Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

Trip Planning











Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## gregb

*One week's construction progress*

Here are two photos to show the progress made in one week on the building labeled Wing 1.  They use upside down L shaped forms to pour the walls and ceiling of a level at the same time.  Of course the ceiling of one level is the floor of the level above.

This first photo was taken on Monday morning, Sept. 14.  In this photo level 2 walls and level 3 floor have been poured on the right 1/3 of the building.  If you look carefully you can see the ironwork is in place for them to pour middle section, which they did on Monday afternoon.  The hammerhead section only has level 1 poured.  It is waiting for the forms for level 2 to be set. 






The following photo is a week later, taken on Friday evening, Sept 18.  You can see that they have finished pouring the middle section level 2, and started to remove the forms.  They have set the level 2 forms on the hammerhead section (on left) and the ironwork is in place for the floor.  I expect they will pour the ceiling and walls for level 2 hammerhead first thing on Monday.






To the right of this area is Wing 2.  It's construction is still pretty much in the foundation stage.  They are also working on what I expect is the lobby/registration area and the parking structure. Other wings do not  appear to have been started yet.  There is a big pile of dirt where Wing 8 will be.  

Hope you find this interesting.


----------



## triangulum33

I'm wondering what will happen to the indigenous trees along the beach in front of the new property:






There are only a couple trails to the beach through the trees.


----------



## triangulum33

The Honua Kai side:


----------



## gregb

*Comparison photos of two weeks construction*

Here is a photo taken two weeks ago on Sept 14.  






Here is a photo taken on Friday morning, Sept 25.  






You can see the progress made on Wing 1 in about two weeks.  In the nearly two weeks were watched, they completed pouring all of the second story and have erected the forms for the "handle" part of the third story (right side of building).  They still have steel reinforcement rods to install for the floor, so it did not look like they would be ready to pour the third story until Monday or Tuesday.  

Given this progress it looks like they can complete pouring a story in about 11-12 working days.  (They did a little work on the Saturday we were there, but not a full crew.)

Given the progress made while we were there, I expect they could be done pouring concrete for Wing 1 in another 7 weeks or so.  From there, it looks like they will move to Wing 2 and start pouring there.

Greg


----------



## Syed

*Westin Nanea Ocean Villas Construction*

We stayed at WKORVN this past weekend and took some photos of the construction progress.


----------



## PamMo

Wow! Construction is really moving along. Thanks for posting the photos, Syed.


----------



## Syed

I am impressed at the pace the construction is moving along. I dont think the new development will affect the views of the owners/guests staying in buildings 7 and 8 in the North villas.


----------



## mjm1

Nice pictures. Thanks for the update. I too am surprised that the construction is moving that fast, especially in Hawaii. 

Mike


----------



## ValleyGirl

*Nanea - Fast but*

Thanks for the updated pictures
I can see our unit but have to wait til 2018 to visit:whoopie:


----------



## SMHarman

mjm1 said:


> Nice pictures. Thanks for the update. I too am surprised that the construction is moving that fast, especially in Hawaii.
> 
> Mike


Building a Frame always moves fast. Or gives the appearance. 

Interior fit out is slow. Lots of trades to coordinate.


----------



## smitty328

deleted...


----------



## Rman

Took this picture a week or so ago while in Hawaii


----------



## LisaRex

Nanea OF villa. They'll be SWEET!  WKORV-N is in the background. 





However, the first picture is deception because you don't see that there's a large greenspace between the two campuses.  WKORV-N will continue to have very nice ocean views from all of their north facing lanais.


----------



## maph

The Westin Nanea website has a drone video of the construction from Jan 8, 2016.  This is the link to the video on YouTube (I hope)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkHdZA-_FPw


----------



## taffy19

*Construction photos taken on March 24, 2016*






Construction progress from across the street of the resort entrance.






Standing in front of the entrance.






A tall fence all around so you can't see very much what is going on.






View through a narrow opening in the wall.


----------



## taffy19

From the adjacent lot.






They were working on the roof of the right building today using the crane.  There were quite a few men on the roof.


----------



## DavidnRobin

*Nanea Flyover (April, 2016)*

New Fly-over of Nanea.

http://youtu.be/29hUbxh7cog

What happened to the beach? Yikes! Hope the sand returns...


----------



## PamMo

We drove past Nanea this morning, and it is massive! The parking garage almost butts up to the highway, and the whole "green space" I've gotten used to over the years is gone.  It is a little shocking to see such a dense development in an area that has been open for so long - I guess I didn't realize how much I'd grown accustomed to the ugly fabric fence around the perimeter of the Nanea property. We watched the first couple of stories go up last year, but it's so much more now. I will try to get some good photos next week, but this is what it looks like from the highway on the Honua Kai side. 





and from the highway just north of WKORVN


----------



## Pedro

*Nanea - May 24,2016 view from the North side*

View from the North side of Nanea.


----------



## Pedro

*Nanea - Looking good from the South side*


----------



## canesfan

Progress as of 7/6/16 from the beachfront 
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k...B-4962-401D-9189-49C09CFCC667_zps5hkp1yqt.jpg


----------



## canesfan

Construction progress as of  7/6/16 from the road 
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k...1-4CD3-41D2-9941-7F621DCBFCF4_zpsfstshnll.jpg


----------



## DavidnRobin

on right-hand side of PM - there is an IMG link. Click on it, and it will auto copy - then paste IMG link directly into TUG post


----------



## DeniseM

canesfan - click edit, and change the url codes to img codes:

*



*


----------



## DavidnRobin

canesfan said:


> Construction progress as of  7/6/16 from the road
> http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k...1-4CD3-41D2-9941-7F621DCBFCF4_zpsfstshnll.jpg



your PB Library is open (if you care - I don't)


----------



## Henry M.

This is the view from Building 8 today:



There's a parking structure all the way to the right. I heard it will be opening early in the April/May timeframe. It was originally planned for June.


----------



## gregb

It sure looks like the end cap rooms block any ocean view from the units just behind them.  What a bummer for them!


----------



## rickandcindy23

I plan to go to Duke's this week, so we can walk by Nanea.  The parking structure is very close to the highway, but that is good because that will block some highway noise and maybe some smell from the water treatment plant.  Glad Hono Koa is a good mile from that smell.


----------



## Ken555

Is this thread for commentary or just photos now? If commentary, I've got a lot to add since I just left yesterday... Someone delete this post after review.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

Ken - I have given up on that.  

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

You Tube Video - Nanea (8/26) -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_nOnYYFpuc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## farsighted99

New video October 5, 2016

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwJ7IbOjgCk


what property is on the left, with the green roof?


----------



## krj9999

farsighted99 said:


> what property is on the left, with the green roof?



Honua Kai Resort


----------



## DavidnRobin

I have new Nanea photos - what is now best way to upload from iPhone? The image upload with new BB only adds as an attachment.
Still Photobucket - or is there a new way?

If I try 'Upload a File' - it gives error that it is too big


----------



## TUGBrian

on this subject, i upped the attachment limit to 5mb...this should cover just about any photo from a phone.

you could also upload them right to the review page too if you like, they will be stored forever!


----------



## DavidnRobin

TUGBrian said:


> on this subject, i upped the attachment limit to 5mb...this should cover just about any photo from a phone.
> 
> you could also upload them right to the review page too if you like, they will be stored forever!



Thanks - will retry
I almost hate too ask this ? - where is review page?
I have 100s of photos for WKORV, WPORV, and WSJ on my iPhone


----------



## TUGBrian

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Westin Nanea Ocean Villas&ID=15165

nanea has little to no information on it at all!  so reviews/photos/links/etc would be great!  just click the appropriate link along the left hand side nav bar!


----------



## pedro47

Wow! That was an awesome youtube video.


----------



## DavidnRobin

TUGBrian said:


> on this subject, i upped the attachment limit to 5mb...this should cover just about any photo from a phone.
> 
> you could also upload them right to the review page too if you like, they will be stored forever!



Brian - My iPhone6 photos still cannot upload due to photo file being too large.
I just checked photo size of one I was trying to upload - it is 2.2mb.

Error states that the uploaded file is too large for the server to process.


----------



## TUGBrian

here on the forums? or on the review page?


----------



## DavidnRobin

TUGBrian said:


> here on the forums? or on the review page?


On this thread (Nanea photos) - haven't tried review page yet.


----------



## TUGBrian

how big is the file you are trying to upload, and what is the extension?


----------



## TUGBrian

ha, found a separate setting that was limiting uploads to 2mb in size...this has been removed so you shoudl have no further issues posting images.

if you do, they are really...REALLY big pictures =)


----------



## DavidnRobin

TUGBrian said:


> how big is the file you are trying to upload, and what is the extension?



2.2mb
Both photo (jpeg) and screenshot (png) do not upload

odd - because my SuperMoon photo did upload.


----------



## TUGBrian

yep, 2.2 is just over the limit i found (2mb)...try again now.  i was just able to test upload a 6mb file.


----------



## DavidnRobin

sign for Nanea shoreline dune management


----------



## TUGBrian

success!


----------



## DavidnRobin

View from walkway between WKORVN and Nanea looking north.


----------



## TUGBrian

i absolutely love that the forum auto-resizes photos...and lets you just click on them to blow them up to their original size.


----------



## DavidnRobin

TUGBrian said:


> success!



Yes - thanks.
Mod - feel free to remove unrelated posts


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Dave - Others will have the same questions about posting pictures, so I am going to leave them.  Question - is that picture taken from the beach side of the resort, or the south side of the resort?


----------



## DavidnRobin




----------



## DavidnRobin

Having fun trying to figure this out...

For iPhone (6):
photos are jpg
screenshots are png
normal size is ~2mb

Brian increased file size to accommodate download using 'upload a file' which is easier than going to PhotoBucket (but still clugy) and copying IMG file.

I am on iPad - using iPhone photos. I also used GoPro app to capture video/photos from GoPro over WiFi - and was able to capture that octopus picture from a video grab (grabs 1 frame) - the entire video is about 4 seconds (and single frame was blown up on iPad) - truly amazing.  I have the octopus shooting from one spot to another (and inking) in a blink of an eye... and that is just 1 frame (expanded...) - too bad I can't post video


----------



## DavidnRobin

Click on Thumbnail to enlarge photos - easier to attach in groups

Looking at central Nanea - pool area


Looking a SW OF building


NW OF building


----------



## DavidnRobin

Center OF building - overlooking pool

North building




The distance between North Nanea buildings and Honua Kai  is not great
Would much prefer the south building facing WKORVN (if not OF...)


----------



## DavidnRobin

North and South OF buildings
 

North OF building
 

South OF building


----------



## DavidnRobin

Beach in Front of Nanea looking south

Beach looking north - not much beach

Looking straight - quite the beach break - great for boogie boards
(the beach break was much less in front of B2-B3 at same time)


----------



## DavidnRobin

Green Space

Looking south towards WKORVN


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Dave - Thank you for all the pictures!  It looks like the south phase is going to open first?  Is it supposed to open in May?  Will any of the pools be open?


----------



## DavidnRobin

Do these thumbnails work for people?
I uploaded from iPad - click on photos to open.
Figured they would take less screen space.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> Hi Dave - Thank you for all the pictures!  It looks like the south phase is going to open first?  Is it supposed to open in May?  Will any of the pools be open?


The south is certainly ahead, but would be surprised if not almost completely done before opening.
I know there will be a soft opening - and I hear that is in May... seems reasonable.
I assume pool area will need to be complete before opening.
We will be there (WKORV OFD) next Sept - the additional crowds due to Nanea will suck tbh - already crowded


----------



## Kuttermax

We are currently at WKORVN.  It sounds like everything is on track for first guests at Nanea to stay in May with plans to possibly have all rooms in the resort completed by end of calendar year 2017.  I'll try and post some updated shots.

Does any have a good picture of the building floor plans that shows where the 1, 2, and 3 bedroom units are throughout the unit.  I remember seeing a picture of this last year but haven't been able to find it online.  There are only five 1 bedroom units in the first phase and I believe 32 or 34 in total.  I think some, or possible most, of these are in the section that faces the parking lot.  It looks like two of the buildings have units that face eastward into the parking lot or towards the front grounds of Honua Kai.  A few of these may be 2 bedrooms as well.


----------



## Kuttermax

Here are a couple of shots from a few days ago.


----------



## vacationtime1

The south half of the green plywood wall is down.


----------



## alohakevin

Got rain on Monday totally flooded boardwalk. They had to reroute around between beach and walkway


----------



## Henry M.

Some pictures of the model of a Nanea room that is currently set up in Bldg. 5 of WKORV-N. These are supposed to be the same materials and products used at the new resort. The bathroom has sliding doors that open to make it part of the bedroom.

There's a full size range in the kitchen. Overall, the furnishings look very nice.


----------



## DavidnRobin

great to finally see example.
no counter space in kitchen...


----------



## YYJMSP

DavidnRobin said:


> great to finally see example.
> no counter space in kitchen...



Exactly the first thing I noticed...


----------



## Henry M.

Just keep in mind this is a normal WKORV-N unit. I don't know if he layout is going to be the same at Nanea. I haven't seen the floor plans. The colors and materials will be, but it's possible the floorplan could be different. I happened to stay next door to the model last week. I didn't take a tour.


----------



## DavidnRobin

emuyshondt said:


> Just keep in mind this is a normal WKORV-N unit. I don't know if he layout is going to be the same at Nanea. I haven't seen the floor plans. The colors and materials will be, but it's possible the floorplan could be different. I happened to stay next door to the model last week. I didn't take a tour.



This issue about the 'Kitchen' area lacking sufficient counter space and size was first discussed when the Nanea villa plans were 1st rolled out.

Like WPORV studio kitchenette (lack of counter space) - I have suggested that they put a folding table that can be used to assist in cooking prep which may be important for those that cook - or so I hear...


----------



## canesfan

The dishwasher so close to the refrigerator. It will be so tight in that corner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capjak

We were there last week and looked at the model and as you walk in the door you almost hit the kitchen table, I think the mock up is smaller than the actual units as they had to stay within the footprint of WKORV North or at least that is what they said.  I do not like to décor which is supposedly island style.


----------



## PamMo

It has a very similar layout to the Hilton Grand Vacation Club Kings' Land resort (below).




I did not like the layout of the master bath - there's so much wasted space. The big free standing tub felt like it was in the middle of the room. Especially when it's wide open to the master bedroom.

I'd much rather have a larger living room and more functional kitchen in Nanea. I DO like the larger dining table, though. The 4-person dining table in WKROVN drives me nuts!


----------



## Mauiwmn

We stayed at WKORV-South Feb 3-18.  Lots of Progress on Nanea during this time.  They have the Oceanfront building closest to WKORVN neatly landscaped.  They planted numerous very mature palm trees and nice flowering plants. The area between the boardwalk and ocean is all landscaped nicely, all the way to Dukes.  We walked the entire property and what struck me was the view from the main street.  The 3 story parking lot really blocks the view of the resort as you enter.  It was not very pleasing.  The other thing I noticed was the awful view the first 3 or 4 floors of the building which faced East.  Many of these units may only see the parking garage and nothing beyond it.
The resort overall looks great and the landscaping is really top notch.   They have placed furniture in many of the OF units.  We saw scattered TVs on in the rooms at night as well, no drapery yet.


----------



## Denise L

We went to the Owners' Update last week and were told that the first occupants will be at Nanea on April 15.  It was fun to walk by and see the large palm trees being moved into place, and large palm trees on the ground waiting to be placed.  So nice to see the wall finally down after all these years!


----------



## GregT

That kitchen is tough. I was just at Kings Land phase 2 and thought the kitchen was cramped, and it is bigger than that. 

Wow, will see if it lives bigger than it looks. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## DeniseM

It appears that the table is actually the same height as the counter, so my guess is that it is meant to be used as an island for food prep, etc.  That would work for me, but for people who like to spread things out and leave them out, the limited counter space might be a problem.


----------



## LisaRex

Once again, the biggest detriment to owning at Nanea is that there are only 2 views: Ocean Front and Other.   There's a huge difference between a villa facing the ocean and a villa facing the parking garage...and yet non-OF owners will have to roll that dice every time they book there. 

And while I appreciate the fact that they have a full range (yeah!), which is a nice plus over WKORV-N, I love the bar/counter at the other two phases. 

For way less money, you can buy OF at either of the sister properties.  It's not even a close competition IMO.


----------



## Henry M.

What I like about WKORV/N over Nanea is the ability to split my ownership. I often stay one week in one side of the lockout and the adjacent week in the other side. The lock-off provides a lot of flexibility to my ownership. 

Nanea was not allowed to have lock-offs. They tried to get around the issue by using a points system. However, there are very few 1BR units (40+ out of 390), and no studios. It is going to be challenging to find 1BR units to try to extend a stay when you don't really need a large space. I wouldn't buy just a 1BR for fear I wouldn't be able to even get a reservation during popular times, like whale season or summer vacations. There will be much more competition for the small units than for similar units in the other properties, since basically all units in the other properties have a 1BR and a studio.


----------



## Ken555

emuyshondt said:


> What I like about WKORV/N over Nanea is the ability to split my ownership. I often stay one week in one side of the lockout and the adjacent week in the other side. The lock-off provides a lot of flexibility to my ownership.
> 
> Nanea was not allowed to have lock-offs. They tried to get around the issue by using a points system. However, there are very few 1BR units (40+ out of 390), and no studios. It is going to be challenging to find 1BR units to try to extend a stay when you don't really need a large space. I wouldn't buy just a 1BR for fear I wouldn't be able to even get a reservation during popular times, like whale season or summer vacations. There will be much more competition for the small units than for similar units in the other properties, since basically all units in the other properties have a 1BR and a studio.



Yes, but keep in mind all 1bed units are island view and many who reserve Maui want at least the chance of receiving ocean view or better. I tried booking a 1bed at the new resort for this year and while 2beds were available there were zero 1beds at the time for any date, as of about a month or so ago.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M.

It is possible that the 1BR are all in a building that is not ready yet. If not, then this shows the problem with buying only enough points for a 1BR and then trying to reserve it.


----------



## taffy19

I have a feeling that the 1 BR condos will become more available now.

We received a Westin promotion for a 1 BR condo at the new Nanea but had to respond before February 28.  We picked up our mail a day or so before because we were out of the country.

It didn't say if they had a view or not but the price was very reasonable with a car rental included and 5,000 Hawaiian miles.  It was for $898.


----------



## ValleyGirl

Availability is also a function of how many units are not sold and owned/rented by VSE at very high hotel rates.  You either compete with other owners or are subject to VSE hoovering up the best units at the most desirable times


----------



## Ken555

Ok, sorry to encourage this...lets get back to pictures only in this thread. And maybe a mod could move our comments to a different thread to clean it up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vacation4us

Photos taken this week.


----------



## pgreenberg63

Here's a few shots as of 4/6/17


----------



## DavidnRobin

Flyover update: this was released on 4/20
Like those drone videos...


----------



## tofuyan




----------



## tofuyan




----------



## tofuyan




----------



## tofuyan




----------



## DeniseM

bradfordHI - As is says in the title of this thread - this thread is for "Nanea Photos *ONLY*"
- so your posts have been moved:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....bout-nanea-moved-from-pictures-thread.256440/


----------



## DeniseM

IMNSHO - it is ridiculous that they didn't build a full-size pool in this area.


----------



## pedro47

Southdown13 thanks for sharing those awesome pictures.


----------



## dioxide45

DeniseM said:


> IMNSHO - it is ridiculous that they didn't build a full-size pool in this area.


I would agree. It appears at build-out that the pool facilities are really under capacity for the number of units at the resort. That just means that there will be more people spilling over to the facilities at WKORV-N/S.


----------



## taffy19

Your pictures are beautiful, tofuyan.

The landscaping is really beautiful too and will only get nicer once everything fills (picture 3687) in but what I would be really upset about is having to look at a roof (picture 6534) beneath me in the center building on the lower floors if they are considered oceanfront too.  The purchase price is high enough already and then ending up with looking at a roof down below.

We are spoiled at the MOC as they are true oceanfront condos and at the Hyatt, non of the condos are classified as oceanfront condos but only ocean view or mountain view in the back.  I asked them why because the ocean here is just as far back as over there and the view is over the pool too but she told me that they classified them correctly so they will not get complaints.  This was before ILG took over this resort, by the way.


----------



## taffy19

Moderator, please move my comments to the proper thread where they should have been posted.  Thank you.


----------



## catharsis

Southdown13 said:


> _[Quote of deleted post with dead picture links removed]_


Interestingly while on a preview there yesterday I asked the Vistana salesperson how much it costs to rent those cabanas per day and she said $100 (they also include a safe, BTW)

I'm sure your figure is correct just a salesperson giving a spiel as usual.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Southdown13

Re-posting views of the northern courtyard plunge pool/water feature area with a different third party host.




[url=https://flic.kr/p/YbNoPu]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/YbNpoL]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/YbNpCy]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/YbNpTd]
	
[/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## bbison

We booked 3 nights in a 2 BR here to fill before our usual week 52 WKORV. Not sure why (or how it's even available week 51) but we wound up in a 3BR OF


Though 4410 (and any of the OF building 4) is really more like pool-front.



Nice resort, rooms are OK--but the outside dining doesn't make up for the lack of kitchen counter space. And that one-sink 2nd bathroom (with laundry) would be busy with 6 in here. As it is, there's only 3 of us...can I Air BNB the spare BR?


----------



## okwiater

Is that really designated ocean front? If so, that's a pretty big stretch. It should be called "pool front" or "ocean view" at best.


----------



## DeniseM

Nanea only has 2 views - Ocean Front and Resort View.


----------



## Kuttermax

What about "Parking Lot View" - there are a number of rooms with a perfect view of it....

That being said we just got back from two week at WKORVN and toured the Nanea grounds.  Overall they are quite nice.  It would have been nice to have extended the pool area and limited the size of the pond space.  There are a couple of hot tubs in the pond area, but this whole section of the resort was under utilized as everyone was around the pool.  It was Christmas and New Year's week when I was there, so it may quite down and open up a little in the weeks to come.

Other observations:

It was difficult to get a dinner reservation at the Westin Nanea.  We tried to get a reservation for 6 people on several days notice and could not.  My wife and I ended up going alone as we could get a reservation for two.  Once we were there only 2/3's of the tables were full, so suspect a lot of cancellations.  Food was quite good but decor of restaurant was disappointing and plain and lacking an "upscale" feel.  For now would rate Pulehu a notch above it and Duke's above both.  Duke's, which already was busy before Nanea opened, was really packed during the holiday weeks.

Nanea is now looped into the Westin shuttle routes.

The beach in from of all the Westin villas have gotten noticeably busier.  This year the beach seemed to have shrunk all along Ka'anapali.  Not sure if this is season, or related to overall rising ocean levels, but it was really pronounced on the Sheraton side of Blackrock.  There used to be a big beach space there and now the water was coming all the way up the sand to where the plants were growing.  On the Villa side of the beach there were lots of twigs and branches in the sand this year.  I suspect this was related to storms in the weeks prior.  No effort was being made to clean any of this up.


----------



## dioxide45

Kuttermax said:


> It would have been nice to have extended the pool area and limited the size of the pond space. There are a couple of hot tubs in the pond area, but this whole section of the resort was under utilized as everyone was around the pool.


I noticed the same thing at WKORVN. There is a large area of ponds that is underutilized. Similar at Lagunamar. Vistana has a habit of doing this. Probably some permitting requirement.


----------



## rubbernyc

I will be staying at Nanea starting this Wednesday. Are there any particular pictures anyone wants to see that have not been already shown? I will be happy to oblige.


----------



## GGMsfo

Since my visit at Nanea in Oct ‘17, some small changes are visible today in March. 

At Inu pool bar, they have removed the upholstered bench that sat in front of the bar and looked out into the ocean, with two-tops. There is now more seating/occupancy at Inu than before. Additional tables sprawl out in front and sides.







There is also an information booth constructed next to the children’s pool area/lawn chairs that wasn’t there last year. No pic of that.


----------



## DeniseM

Question:  Are they done with all construction at Nanea?


----------



## GGMsfo

DeniseM said:


> Question:  Are they done with all construction at Nanea?



Based on a visual assessment, yes/complete.  There is now furniture on all of the lanai's and it appears that occupants are in the remaining buildings.  Compare that to October '17 when half the resort was clearly closed, and furniture was constantly being unloaded and brought inside to furnish the other units.  But still today, its hard to tell how full the resort is.  The pool area is not over crowded and it was relatively easy to grab a lounge chair under an umbrella, and the plunge pool area remains underused.  It seems to me the resort is not sold out based on the pool usage.  KORV staff said *they* are sold out right now, on the other hand./

It seems at this point, its additional little things being added.  For example, I just noticed these additions.  Has anyone seen this before?  I'm going to inquire about it at the owners update, as I didn't see these in Oct.  Seems like private cabanas and lounge chairs for OF rooms above Inu and Makua Makai.


----------



## GGMsfo

GGMsfo said:


> There is also an information booth constructed next to the children’s pool area/lawn chairs that wasn’t there last year. No pic of that.



Here is a photo of the info booth.

I asked about the private cabanas above Makua Makai and they are exactly that. Whatever lucky occupant get that villa gets their own private extended lanai with private cabana and lounge chairs.  

There is also some umbrella and chairs in near the outdoor shops they they have located around the lagoon pond.

And it seems like some new art at the Front Desk.

Apologies I haven't figure out how to rotate that info booth pic right side up.  It looks fine until I uploaded it here.


----------

